# mainboard front panel anschlüsse bitte hilfe



## t0mb4 (15. Januar 2014)

*mainboard front panel anschlüsse bitte hilfe*

hallo zusammen,
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
habe mir einen pc zusammen gebaut aus gebrauchten teilen die ich teilweise für lau bekommen habe.
paar sachen habe ich neu gekauft und welche auch geschenkt bekommen z.b das mainboard das mir bald die nerven raubt.
passt eigentlich alles so weit vom anschliessen, nur das wie der titel schon sagt das front panel bekomme ich einfach nicht gebacken
das board ist aus einem acer M7720 aspire.
habe schon ganz google durchsucht nach einer anleitung wie das front panel angeschlossen gehört.
leider mit mäßigem erfolg (power sw hab ich nur gefunden)
es existiert kein handbuch bzw. keins wo die anschlüsse beschrieben sind.
weder im internet (zumindest finde ich keins) noch so.
leider lässt sich das auch nicht beim mainboard auf der platine ablesen da, da nix steht!
habe wirklich schon lange gesucht und nix gefunden, hoffe ihr könnt mir evtl. helfen da sich ja doch einige viele leute hier sehr gut auskennen.
laut cpu-z ist es ein acer fx58m mainboard (den wahren hersteller konnte ich nirgens lesen).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: mainboard front panel anschlüsse bitte hilfe*

man sieht auf den Anschlüssen nix. Bei Acer ist es quasi unmöglich einen Hersteller zu finden da die ihre Boards quasi selber verknüppeln. Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob deren Homepage mit einem Handbuch was bringt bzw. ob dort was genannt wird. Man müsste jemanden finden der das Board hat und die Belegung hier posten kann. Vielleicht hilft es ja schon etwas den Bereich erneut zu fotografieren, nur grösser und mit weniger Flutlicht


----------



## t0mb4 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: mainboard front panel anschlüsse bitte hilfe*

hallo,
ja nee man bekommt zwar schon ein handbuch auf der acer seite nur steht da nix drinn. nur wie ich ram riegel etc. reinsteck und wo der pc an geht!
ja leider würde es mir nix nutzen wenn jemand den gleichen pc hätte zumindest im orginal gehäuse da alles mit spezial anschlüsse gewesen  ist.
leider kann ich nur mit handy kamera bei ziemlich schlechtem licht fotografieren. sorry


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: mainboard front panel anschlüsse bitte hilfe*

Doch das würde auch helfen mit dem gleichen Board da man die Leitungen verfolgen kann und damit die Funktion sehen kann. Steht direkt unter dem Anschluss nichts bezüglich der Belegung? Ansonsten müsste man ein quasi ähnliches Board vom Marken Hersteller finden und versuchen per dieser Belegung zum Ergebnis zu kommen. Mehr kann ich da im Moment leider nicht sagen trotz Google


----------



## spidermanx (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: mainboard front panel anschlüsse bitte hilfe*

Hallo schaue mal hier 

vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter :    http://support.gateway.com/s/Manuals/Desktops/8513213.pdf


Quelle war hier : (Aspire M7720) Detalliertes Handbuch? - Acer-Userforum.de  , stand etwas weiter unter 

Lg


----------



## t0mb4 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: mainboard front panel anschlüsse bitte hilfe*

also wo ich das board aus dem acer tower ausgebaut habe war dort wo ich jetzt mein power drinn hab auch bloss ein so ein stecker drinn.
leider habe ich nicht beim ausbau drauf geachtet wo das andere zeug eingesteckt war. aber definitiv nicht an dem panel.
bin automatisch davon ausgegangen das die pin belegung irgendwo niedergeschrieben ist.
dank dir trotzdem für deine bemühungen


----------



## t0mb4 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: mainboard front panel anschlüsse bitte hilfe*

merci spidermanx werd ich gleich durchkruschteln


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: mainboard front panel anschlüsse bitte hilfe*

Steht nix wie schon gedacht, ist halt ein Fertigmenü wo man nicht davon ausgeht das dort jemand jemals etwas umbaut.


----------



## t0mb4 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: mainboard front panel anschlüsse bitte hilfe*

ja hab ich auch gesehen,
zumindest weiss ich jetzt dank der anleitung das wenn ich die maus nach links schiebe auch nach links komme
ja aber die anschlüsse wären ja vorhanden übel übel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: mainboard front panel anschlüsse bitte hilfe*

Ist denn auf dem PCB unter den Anschlüssen nix aufgedruckt? Ich kann es auf den Bildern ja leider nicht sehen


----------



## t0mb4 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: mainboard front panel anschlüsse bitte hilfe*

nein leider nicht! ich finde auch nichts in umkreis


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: mainboard front panel anschlüsse bitte hilfe*

Dann müsste man eine Nachtschicht einlegen und nach einem vergleichbaren Board schauen bei den renommierten Herstellern ( Formfaktor, Boardlayout und Färbung der Bauteile / PCB ). Ich würde da bei MSI und Asus anfangen. Bioshersteller bekannt?


----------



## Efti (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: mainboard front panel anschlüsse bitte hilfe*

Hallo.
Habe hier was gefunden:

ACER ASPIRE M7720 SERVICE MANUAL Pdf Download.

Hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------

